# NOIDA | Cypress Court | 36 fl x 2 + 27 fl x 3 | U/C



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

IU said:


> *Website*
> 
> *Cypress Court* by Jaypee Group is just another high-rise project being built in the Noida-Greater Noida region. This is coming up at Jaypee group's *Jaypee Greens* property.
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Updates*: April 2012











May 2012: further excavation + foundation work is underway


----------

